# Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. April 2013)

Bisher kam die Matchrute bei mir fast nur im Fließwasser zum Einsatz. 
Nachdem sie aber beim Satzkarpfen ärgern, an einem sehr schwierigen Tag, gegen zwei (sonst todsichere) Feederuten mit 9:0 gewonnen hat, wollte ich es damit auf Brachsen versuchen.

Hab´s mit einem Waggler und der Liftmontage versucht:
Leicht überbleit und übertief eingestellt, Hebeblei (BB)ca. 10cm vor dem, mit einem Mistwum beköderten, Haken.

Wie üblich waren die Rotauge als erstes am Futter:
Der zweite Biss hing und ein 30er Exemplar machte einen kurzen Landgang.
Danach folgten mehrere Fehlbisse.

Ich konnte nur eine u40er Brachse landen, die nach längerer Wartezeit, den Wurm schon geschluckt hatte.

Hatte regelmäßig deutliche Bisse, aber konnte keinen weiteren Fisch haken.#q
Entweder haben die Fische den köder wieder losgelassen, oder der Anhieb ging ins Leere.
Es war zum Verzweifeln!


Wo ist der Fehler?|kopfkrat

Wegen des Windes hatte ich, wie im Lehrbuch gelernt, die Rutenspitze unter Wasser und die Schnur gestrafft.

Meine Vermutung ist, daß es an der falschen Anschlagrichtung lag:
Ich hatte die Rute in gerader Linie zum Schwimmer ausgerichtet und hab nach oben angeschlagen.
So muß die Schnur auf ganzer Länge die Oberflächenspannung durchschneiden...

Muß ich die Rute im 90° Winkel aufbauen und den Anhieb seitlich setzten?

Spüren die Fische den Widerstand, weil ich die Schnur gestrafft habe?
Dann müßte ich sofort anschlagen, sobald sich die Pose hebt...

Was meint ihr???

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Potti87 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Welche Hakengröße und Form fischst du denn?


----------



## elroberto (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Würde auch zunächst die Hakengröße überdenken und anschließend durchaus den Wurm etwas kürzen. Hatte häufig den Fall, dass nur der Teil des Wurmes im Fischmaul war, der nicht am Haken stak.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Hakengrößen sind zunächst sekundär. Das Anschlagproblem hast du aber bereits richtig erkannt. Ein möglichst leichtes Ankerschrot und sobald der "Spargel wächst" gibst du der Sache eine mit.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

seitlich anschlagen sollte wirklich helfen da bekommst du schneller Kontakt aufgebaut.
Wenn du mit großen Wagglern sehr weit draußen fischst kann es auch helfen den Waggler als Laufpose zu montieren, dann muss nicht der gesamte Widerstand der Pose beim Anhieb überwunden werden. 
Aus demselben Grund ist es auch hilfreich wenn der Waggler nicht direkt auf der Schnur sitzt sondern an einem Adapter/Miniwribel damit er besser "umklappen" kann.

Und wenn das auch nichts hilft, manchmal beißen die Fische einfach etwas langsamer, im Zweifellsfall den Abstand zwischen Hebeschrot und Haken vergrößern, quasi Vorfach verlängern und dadurch mehr Spiel geben.


----------



## Hümpfi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Gerade beim Fischen mit Feststehenden aber auch mit durchlaufenden Waggler ist es wichtig das du einen Saten Anschlag bringst. Ich ziehe die Matchrute beim Anhieb immer bis hinter denn Kopf und mache erst wieder Langsamer wenn ich denn Wiederstand des Fisches merke. Das ganze passiert in sag ich mal Mittlerer Geschwindigkeit. Viele ziehen da voll durch, aber das halte ich für Falsch. Ansonsten Spielt vil. die Hakengröße eine Rolle. Zudem wurde ich auf Rotaugen nicht mit Wurm angeln sondern mit Maden, Pinkies oder Castern.

mfg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Der Haken war ein 10er.



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Wenn du mit großen Wagglern sehr weit draußen fischst kann es auch helfen den Waggler als Laufpose zu montieren, dann muss nicht der gesamte Widerstand der Pose beim Anhieb überwunden werden.
> Aus demselben Grund ist es auch hilfreich wenn der Waggler nicht direkt auf der Schnur sitzt sondern an einem Adapter/Miniwribel damit er besser "umklappen" kann.


Der Waggler war mit Adapter montiert.
Da der untere Stopper mehrfach beim Wurf nach unten gerutscht ist, hab ich immer wieder auch mit einer Laufmontage gefischt...




> Und wenn das auch nichts hilft, manchmal beißen die Fische einfach etwas langsamer, im Zweifellsfall den Abstand zwischen Hebeschrot und Haken vergrößern, quasi Vorfach verlängern und dadurch mehr Spiel geben.


Vielleicht waren die Fische mit der Ködergröße wirklich etwas überfordert.
Hatte am Vortag beim Feedern auch nur kurze Anfasser.

Hab nach den ersten Fehlbissen so lange gewartet, bis der Fisch den Waggler mehrere Sekunden unter Wasser gezogen hatte.

Wie schwer wählt ihr das Hebeschrot?
Das BB fand ich nämlich eigentlich schon sehr leicht...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## grubenreiner (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Hebeschrot ist bei mirn von den äußeren Bedingungen abhängig, bei Windstille und im Nahbereich gerne ohne, bei starker Drift und weit draußen auch mal n SSG oder mehr wenns sein muß.


----------



## Hümpfi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Ich klemme immer 3 6er (0,10gr.) Schrotte auf die Bleischnur. Je nach Situation werden diese Schrotte nach unten gezogen. Meistens habe ich 1 oder 2 Schrotte nach unten gezogen als Heberschrotte.

mfg


----------



## wrdaniel (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wie schwer wählt ihr das Hebeschrot?
> Das BB fand ich nämlich eigentlich schon sehr leicht...



So, dass es seine Aufgabe erfüllt. Soll heissen, dass ich den Biss erkennen kann. 

Am meisten abhängig von der genutzten Pose und deren Spitze. Bei einem Driftbeater z.B. reicht ein kleines Schrot um ihn 10cm aus dem Wasser steigen zu lassen. Je tragkräftiger die Spitze der Pose desto höher muss das Gewicht des Hebeschrots sein.


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen, kommt es auf viele Kleinigkeiten an. Ich fische sehr sehr gerne mit dem Waggler (vorallem Slider Montage, Exner Varia Waggler).

Gerade wenn man mit leicht aufliegendem Vorfach fischt, muss der Rest der Montage auch passen. Anders als bei der klassischen Liftmontage (z,B auf Schleie) überbleie ich den Waggler nicht, sondern tarierte den inkl. des Hebeschrotes aus. Je nach Drift etc. sind das 1-2 Schrote No8. Fische allerdings fein - und ganz wichtig, verwende Carbonantennen, die nichts wiegen.

Die Tiefe stelle ich per Lotblei so ein, dass das Vorfach knapp aufliegt. Sobald der Brassen den Köder aufnimmt und sich in die Horizontale begibt, hebt er mit der Schrot auf dem kurzen Vorfach (!) an und der Waggler wächst wie ein Spargel aus dem Wasser. Daher überbleie ich den Waggler nicht direkt, denn sonst hebt mir der Brassen das Vorfach an, der Waggler kann aber nicht weiter raus kommen.

Beim modernen Matchangeln verwendet man auch gerne kurze Vorfächer zw. 28-40cm ... je länger das Vorfach, umso mehr Spielraum hat der Fisch!

Der Anschlag erfolgt (gerade wenn Sinkschnur verwendet wird) immer seitlich bzw. schräg nach oben.... niemals direkt nach oben... da wirkst der Schnurbauch wie ein Puffer....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Hab schon öfter von mehreren Gramm schweren Hebebleien gelesen.
Das war mir aber immer zu viel...

Erstanlich, wie leicht ihr fischt!

Hier in der Gegend ist das Friedfischangeln nur ein ungeliebtes Stiefkind.
Dementsprechend schwer ist es, brauchbare Waggler zu bekommen...#q
Das einzige, was ich auf die schnelle ergattern konnte, waren Modelle aus einem lufgefüllten Kunstoffröhrchen.
Z.T. soweit vorgebleit, daß nur noch drei zentimeter rausschauen.
Und darüber war ich schon glücklich...
Das BB war das unterste, bei dem ich überhaupt einen Hüpfer erkennen kann.

Werd mir wohl als erstes mal wieder vernünftige Waggler besorgen müssen.
Meine Altbestände sind leider aufgebraucht...

Habt ihr Tipps, was einen guten waggler für diese Methode ausmacht?
(Das mit der Carbon-Antenne hört sich ja schon mal hochinteressant an...)

Grüße von
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Hümpfi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Ich kann dir denn Genius 2 vom Schlögl empfehlen. Hab mir auf der Stippermesse die komplette Serie mitgenommen.
Hier ein Link:
http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/waggler.html
Wenn du 10 Stück kaufst bekommst du sie für 65€ statt 75€. Ich weis das 7,50€ pro Waggler viel Geld ist, aber du musst bedenken das du so gut wie keine Anbrisse hast und zudem noch 7 Wechselspitzen dabei sind mit dennen du für so gut wie jede Situation gerüstet bist.

mfg


----------



## daniel d (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Hi,

den Genius 2 Waggler gibt's auch noch direkt vom Hersteller Exner als "Vario-Waggler". Es handelt sich dabei um das gleiche Modell mit anderer Lackierung, den man über Google noch etwas günstiger findet als direkt bei MS (z.B. bei www.stipp-profi.de für 6,5€ ab 1 St). 
Fische das Modell auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Seit diesem Jahr fische ich zudem noch mit dem MS Genius 3, der IMHO gerade bei tieferem Wasser vorteilhafter ist, da der Köder doch schneller auf Tiefe kommt.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Fische ebenfalls die Exner Wagger  Mit verschiedenen Antennen und den Wechselscheiben biste da gut bedient


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Ich fische fast nur noch die Drennan Modelle wobei ich auch unbebleite bevorzuge.
Die "Crystals" nehm ich wenns flach und klar ist.
Die "Peacocks" wenns nicht klar ist und bevorzugt für die Liftmethode.
Und fürs grobe die Driftbeater, Missile oder auch ,mal ganz grob den Skud.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muß dass ich keine Riesenwaggler brauche, 4-5 Gramm Tragkraft sind für meine Situationen genug und zu 90% nehm ich welche mit Insertantenne, also dünn.

http://www.drennantackle.com/productDetail.php?category=39

http://www.drennantackle.com/productDetail.php?category=41

http://www.drennantackle.com/productDetail.php?category=40


----------



## daniel d (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Hi,

sicherlich sind die Drennan-Waggler gute Waggler und ich habe jahrelang die Crystals gefischt und fsche diese im unmittelbaren Uferbereich auch heute noch, aber bei größeren Entfernungen sind die "modernen" Waggler schon deutlich im Vorteil. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie häufig ich die Antennen wechsel, weil sich die Lichtverhältnisse oder das Beißverhalten ändert, bin ich froh, dass ich nicht dafür zig andere Waggler mitschleppen muss, sondern schnell und günstig reagieren kann. Vielleicht muss man hier aber auch einfach unterscheiden zwischen dem Matchangeln, welches bei Hegefischen betrieben wird und möglichst effektiv sein sollte, und der "normalen" Angelei, bei der es nichts ausmacht, wenn man den ein oder anderen Biss verpasst.

Mfg


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Eine Zeit lange hatte ich die Crystals auch gefischt.... ganz fein, für Rotaugen im Nahbereich etc. und wenn nicht wegen Wind, Drift etc. zu schwer gefischt werden soll - sind das klasse Teile.

Inzwischen fische ich aber ein nur noch meine "Bausatz" Exner Blue Match Waggler.

Fische überwiegend auf 15-35m und zudem gerne auf Brassen und Güstern. Daher verwende ich gerne etwas mehr Blei auf der Schnur, dass ich den Köder schneller zum Grund bekomme....

Bei wechselhaften Wetter tausche ich schonmal 3-4mal die Antennen aus. Muss dann aber nichts mehr an der Bebleibung groß ändern. Was für mich ein Vorteil ist. Sonst müsste ich von jedem Waggler in einer Gewichtsklasse mal 2-3 Stk rumschleppen.

Gehts weiter raus (selten) oder ist die Sicht wegen Wellen, Wind etc. so schlecht -tausche ich die Antenne sofort gegen einen Flötenaufsatz... den sieht man extrem gut auf Distanz.

Ich transportiere meine Wagger übrigens Platzsparend in einer Sortierbox auf dem Baumarkt - da man die Exner bzw. Genius Waggler komplett zerlegen kann. So knickt auch kein Kiel ab etc.


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Wie gesagt, für meine Situation ideal. Weiter als 30 m muss ich eigentlich nie, eher näher. Maximale Wassertiefe 2m, eher 1,5m. Da passen die Drennans ideal. Antennenwechseln kann ich bei den Crystals auch  
Wobei, wie gesagt für weitere/tiefere Angelegenheiten gibt es ja noch die aus dem 3. Link.

Ich will Drennan hier auch gar nicht lobpreisen oder verteidigen. Die Exner oder ähnliche sind mir aber für meine Zwecke schlicht zu teuer und unhandlich.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Wagglerfischen*

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Bin nicht eher dazu gekommen, zu antworten.

Die Waggler vom Schlögl sind sicher Spitze, aber 7,50 für´s Stück!?!|uhoh:
Da ist bei mir die Schmerzschwelle überschritten!
Da geht´s schon alleine um´s Prinzip...

Außerdem muß ich immer Verlust einkalulieren:
Ich fische viel an kleinen Gewässern und werfe z.B. vor die Schilfkante am Gegenufer.
Oder nah am Geäst.
Eine Windböe im falschen Moment und schon ist´s passiert...

Drennan Posen fische ich, im Fließwasser, schon ewig.
Gerade der Loafer ist bein besonderer Liebling.
Zu der Firma hab ích großes Vertrauen.

Da ich mittelfristig gerne ein kompatibles System hätte, werd´ ich mir wohl mal ein paar Drennans besorgen.
Gerade die Wechselantennen sind mir wichtig.
Ich nehm zwar nicht an Hegefische teil, will aber trotzdem keinen Biss verpassen...
Und wenn ich meine Pose schlecht kaum sehe, nimmt mir das den Spaß!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------

